# Article On Why I Hate The Nissan NV Cargo Van



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

Do You agree









https://jalopnik.com/why-i-hate-the-big-nissan-nv-vans-so-damn-much-1797036052?fbclid=IwAR2rxQ6dZA4RQE2lRf6GA40Gyk9KRkk9vkU4jkt3gaxzTpSDmnCir_uBU1w


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Do you own one?

I can go on the internet and find an article on somebody hating anything.

If you specifically own and hate it then post that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

He's got a point...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate turquoise colored people that give me the finger.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> I hate turquoise colored people that give me the finger.


They don't like you, either....


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

My neighbor has one. He said that the lack of an engine hump between the front seats allows him to carry longer length lumber inside.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RichVT said:


> My neighbor has one. He said that the lack of an engine hump between the front seats allows him to carry longer length lumber inside.


But that's at the cost of a longer vehicle....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have had one for almost 3 years now. It is longer, and takes a little while to get used to. Other than that, it has been a fantastic vehicle. Decent mileage, very low maintenance, and some clever innovation. Rear doors swing open into magnets to keep them from flying shut, pre threaded holes for cargo shelving attachments, etc.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Warren said:


> I have had one for almost 3 years now. It is longer, and takes a little while to get used to. Other than that, it has been a fantastic vehicle. Decent mileage, very low maintenance, and some clever innovation. Rear doors swing open into magnets to keep them from flying shut, pre threaded holes for cargo shelving attachments, etc.


Sounds like my Ford Transit.

Not sure what the max length you can carry in the NV is since it doesn't have the hump. The longest transit can carry some 16' lumber inside. My medium length is limited to 14' which is kind of a pain with trim stock.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

We all got a point.. so what. I dumped 2- sprinters for 2 of those ugly fkn dog nose mofo nv ... Don't care. Best value out there. Walked of the out for 24and change v6 2500 high top. . Sticker was 32. Tax credit business finance incentive even gave me 2500 for a wrap. Only down side... I lost 4 1/2" 12" up from floor due to bulk Head which is 3/4 ply. I can still fit 10ft lumber up to 12". Could go higher but too busy to give crap and too lazy to cut it higher. I don't care cause 95% of my stuff is roof top drop off by boom or crane. And I have roof rack for when I'm in a pinch for bug ladders. Go buy em really is Best value on market. If you do not need longer like 12' bed. Im in the City and have hard enough time finding a 20' parking spot. The nv is 19.6 bumper to bumper.


Inner10 said:


> He's got a point...


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> We all got a point.. so what. I dumped 2- sprinters for 2 of those ugly fkn dog nose mofo nv ... Don't care. Best value out there. Walked of the out for 24and change v6 2500 high top. . Sticker was 32. Tax credit business finance incentive even gave me 2500 for a wrap. Only down side... I lost 4 1/2" 12" up from floor due to bulk Head which is 3/4 ply. I can still fit 10ft lumber up to 12". Could go higher but too busy to give crap and too lazy to cut it higher. I don't care cause 95% of my stuff is roof top drop off by boom or crane. And I have roof rack for when I'm in a pinch for bug ladders. Go buy em really is Best value on market. If you do not need longer like 12' bed. Im in the City and have hard enough time finding a 20' parking spot. The nv is 19.6 bumper to bumper.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Not so mofougly anymore.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> We all got a point.. so what. I dumped 2- sprinters for 2 of those ugly fkn dog nose mofo nv ... Don't care. Best value out there. Walked of the out for 24and change v6 2500 high top. . Sticker was 32. Tax credit business finance incentive even gave me 2500 for a wrap. Only down side... I lost 4 1/2" 12" up from floor due to bulk Head which is 3/4 ply. I can still fit 10ft lumber up to 12". Could go higher but too busy to give crap and too lazy to cut it higher. I don't care cause 95% of my stuff is roof top drop off by boom or crane. And I have roof rack for when I'm in a pinch for bug ladders. Go buy em really is Best value on market. If you do not need longer like 12' bed. Im in the City and have hard enough time finding a 20' parking spot. The nv is 19.6 bumper to bumper.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


As long as you're happy. I opted for a custom 4x4 cube van.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Nissan 4*4 or old school f 250


Inner10 said:


> As long as you're happy. I opted for a custom 4x4 cube van.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> Nissan 4*4 or old school f 250
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


It's a Fuso









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> It's a Fuso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hit any busses lately?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hit any busses lately?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


This thing is a bus magnet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Sweet Ride  Looked at them multiple configurations but border line too big for my City needs. Whattaya got inside


Inner10 said:


> It's a Fuso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> Sweet Ride  Looked at them multiple configurations but border line too big for my City needs. Whattaya got inside
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


That's the beauty of it though, physically it's probably a couple inches shorter than your NV, has a tighter turning radius, a shorter wheelbase, 4x4, can carry almost 8000 pounds with the body and has a GCVWR of about 20K. I work mostly in the city as well.

I haven't fit up the inside yet, just built a few ladder hooks and a shelf for wire boxes. I used 80/20 and aluminum angle extrusion. It's a work in progress...





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> That's the beauty of it though, physically it's probably a couple inches shorter than your NV, has a tighter turning radius, a shorter wheelbase, 4x4, can carry almost 8000 pounds with the body and has a GCVWR of about 20K. I work mostly in the city as well.
> 
> I haven't fit up the inside yet, just built a few ladder hooks and a shelf for wire boxes. I used 80/20 and aluminum angle extrusion. It's a work in progress...
> 
> ...


Not many disadvantages. Price? Ride quality? Fuel economy? What are the inside dimensions?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Not many disadvantages. Price? Ride quality? Fuel economy? What are the inside dimensions?


In Canadian dollars the cab and chassy was a hair under 60k, the body was a hair under 15k....so not exactly cheap.

Ride quality is what you would expect, leaf spring on all 4 corners, right over the front axle, no air ride cab. It rides harsh...and it's slow.

Fuel economy is what you would expect, the mileage computer is saying 13.5 MPG but I'm thinking it's somewhere between 12 and 13...but I haven't been keeping track.

The inside useable dimensions on the box are around 12'7 long, 6'6" high and 7' something wide.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

That's Nice. Lil pricy for my side. wanted to keep it under 30k. How tall is that. And what's the ht from bumper to ground or from floor to ground.
I am jelouse of the the 12' and change box. As much in Don't like transit i would buy the new box van I recently saw. They put a 12' box that is configured with 20' bumper to bumper. And has aero shield so looks a stock high top from side. I would add ramp to the under cabinet carriage and roll up door..


Inner10 said:


> In Canadian dollars the cab and chassy was a hair under 60k, the body was a hair under 15k....so not exactly cheap.
> 
> Ride quality is what you would expect, leaf spring on all 4 corners, right over the front axle, no air ride cab. It rides harsh...and it's slow.
> 
> ...


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Also how wide. 7'?.. I can't be wider then 6'. I gotta squeeze down small streets. From curb to parked car is barely 6'.6"... Barely. 1/2 the Time I have to Ride 1/2 of the tire one side of tire on curb . And only 1/2 of tire because to there's poles and can't fit the full tire on curb.


Inner10 said:


> In Canadian dollars the cab and chassy was a hair under 60k, the body was a hair under 15k....so not exactly cheap.
> 
> Ride quality is what you would expect, leaf spring on all 4 corners, right over the front axle, no air ride cab. It rides harsh...and it's slow.
> 
> ...












Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> Also how wide. 7'?.. I can't be wider then 6'. I gotta squeeze down small streets. From curb to parked car is barely 6'.6"... Barely. 1/2 the Time I have to Ride 1/2 of the tire one side of tire on curb . And only 1/2 of tire because to there's poles and can't fit the full tire on curb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The NV must be over 6' wide.

I think I'm about 7.5' wide, I had the body built as narrow as legally possible without having to add fenders....and it's got DRW.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> In Canadian dollars the cab and chassy was a hair under 60k, the body was a hair under 15k....so not exactly cheap.
> 
> Ride quality is what you would expect, leaf spring on all 4 corners, right over the front axle, no air ride cab. It rides harsh...and it's slow.
> 
> ...


Heck I only get 14 in the transit ego boost. 18 strictly slow highway. But it's FUN!

Bigger all around inside but shorter total length. Pretty nice set up you got there.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Typo. I can't be wider then 6'. Another reason why I couldn't do the fusco and recall looking at the Iveco there all too wide for environment. Still pretty compact ride you got there.


Inner10 said:


> The NV must be over 6' wide.
> 
> I think I'm about 7.5' wide, I had the body built as narrow as legally possible without having to add fenders....and it's got DRW.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> That's Nice. Lil pricy for my side. wanted to keep it under 30k. How tall is that. And what's the ht from bumper to ground or from floor to ground.
> I am jelouse of the the 12' and change box. As much in Don't like transit i would buy the new box van I recently saw. They put a 12' box that is configured with 20' bumper to bumper. And has aero shield so looks a stock high top from side. I would add ramp to the under cabinet carriage and roll up door..
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


It's about 9' 10" at it's tallest point which is the top of the rear frame.

The first back step is 9" off the ground to the bottom of the step, same clearance as the transfer case... So it's probably 12" step off the ground. I put two steps so getting in and out is a breeze.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Heck I only get 14 in the transit ego boost. 18 strictly slow highway. But it's FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger all around inside but shorter total length. Pretty nice set up you got there.


After working in every possible vehicle configuration I finally jumped off my wallet and got something practical. And I figured if I was going to lay out this kinda money I wasn't going to make too many compromises... except speed and comfort lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Good add on. Is there room for a ramp? To hump table saw etc up/ down.


Inner10 said:


> It's about 9' 10" at it's tallest point which is the top of the rear frame.
> 
> The first back step is 9" off the ground to the bottom of the step, same clearance as the transfer case... So it's probably 12" step off the ground. I put two steps so getting in and out is a breeze.
> 
> ...


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

get one of these you can park it anywhere

https://www.tradecarview.com/used_car/daihatsu/hijet+van/24199999/?isNew=1


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CityDecks said:


> Good add on. Is there room for a ramp? To hump table saw etc up/ down.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I doubt there is enough room for a pullout ramp because there is only a couple inches between the floor and the frame. The construction of the box isn't traditional but it afforded me the luxury of having the box really tight to the frame of the truck.

I was originally going to do the ramp with two steps but I ditched the idea because it adds around 400 pounds and would rarely get used. Ontop of making my step a couple inches higher. If I really need a ramp I can run a folding one off the rear frame.


----------

